# Anyone tried working with magnets?



## Loiloiloi (Apr 21, 2016)

Aside from the magnetic cube, and one video on neo balls inside a 3x3, I haven't seen magnets used for much, but I think they could make some interesting stuff happen. I found a set of 200 tiny powerful magnets on LightInTheBox for $5 with shipping, and am gonna try to come up with some interesting uses for them. Anyone ever experimented with them?


----------



## willtri4 (Apr 21, 2016)

Tony Fisher used them for his 1x5x5.


----------

